# Configurer mon Mac pour accéder au réseau wifi avec clé USB



## letkarl (10 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour, 

J'ai récemment acheté une clé réseau USB asus ac 56 afin de donner l'accès Wifi à mon vieux Mac. Cependant, je n'arrive pas à configurer mon réseau correctement. Je sais que mon réseau est nommé SSID ou Wep, mais je suis bloqué dans ma démarche. Il faut dire que j'ai fouillé pas mal dans cette configuration à un tel point que je ne sais plus ou j'en suis. Pouvez-vous m'aider svp? Soit en me répondant par des explications, soit en me référant à une vidéo explicative ou à un autre fil de discussion. 

Merci!


----------



## letkarl (11 Novembre 2014)

svp 
si vous pouvez juste me donner une piste


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir et bienvenue,

 peux-tu STP donner plus d'informations : 

Quel Mac et quel OS ?
La clé est-elle bien compatible avec le Mac et l'OS ?
Quel appareil crée le réseau wifi (box, routeur, point d'accès wifi, réseau wifi public) ?
As-tu déjà un appareil connecté avec succès à ce réseau ?

Concernant la clé, comment doit-on l'installer/la configurer : par une interface web ?
Un logiciel spécifique ?


----------



## letkarl (12 Novembre 2014)

voici les réponses et merci!!!
QUOTE=Renaud31;12803479]Bonsoir et bienvenue,

 peux-tu STP donner plus d'informations : 

Quel Mac et quel OS ?    OS X (je pense) 10.5.8
La clé est-elle bien compatible avec le Mac et l'OS ?  oui Asus compatible
Quel appareil crée le réseau wifi (box, routeur, point d'accès wifi, réseau wifi public) ?  routeur de Bell
As-tu déjà un appareil connecté avec succès à ce réseau ?  non mais l'icône wifi est allumée

Concernant la clé, comment doit-on l'installer/la configurer : par une interface web ?
Un logiciel spécifique ?[/QUOTE]   La clé vient avec un CD qui contient tous les pilotes


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir,

 il faut connecter ta clé à ton réseau wifi, qui doit être sécurisé.
Il faudra à un moment, choisir le réseau wifi, et saisir sa clé de sécurité.

Ne connaissant pas cette clé, je ne sais pas comment il faut procéder.

Est-ce en utilisant le CD ? 
As-tu eu accès à une interface quelconque permettant le choix du réseau wifi et la saisie de la clé de sécurité ?


----------



## letkarl (12 Novembre 2014)

Merci Renaud31,

là où je bloque, c'est que dans les *préférences*, je vais dans *Réseau*
et j'essaie de retrouver mon réseau, et de le configurer (entrer les codes, mots de passe etc.) mais je n'y arrive pas. Je ne sais pas quelle procédure suivre pour m'y rendre. Il y a plusieurs possibilités (avancé, ajouter un réseau, etc.) mais je ne sais pas par où m'y rendre.

En passant, ma clé réseau est une adresse SSID et ensuite le mot de passe est WEP  (selon les renseignements qu'on m'a donnés chez BELL)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2014)

Problèmes de vocabulaire : 

1. ce que j'appelle la "clé de sécurité" du réseau, c'est ce que tu appelles le "mot de passe".

2. le "SSID" c'est le nom du réseau wifi.

Donc quand tu dis "ma clé réseau est une adresse SSID", il y a confusion.

J'ai trouvé ça, qui montre l'interface de configuration dans laquelle on voit le SSID et le type de clé de sécurité (WPA2-PSK) des 2 réseaux wifi détectés, dans leur exemple.
http://lanoc.org/review/other/6769-asus-usb-ac56-wireless-adapter?showall=&start=2

As-tu vu cette interface ?


----------



## letkarl (15 Novembre 2014)

Non je n'ai pas vu cette interface. 
Je voulais dire"ma clé usb doit correspondre au réseau" erreur de syntaxe


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2014)

Le CD fourni avec l'engin ne t'a pas installé une application, dans le dossier Applications, ou dans Applications/Utilitaires, qui te permettrait d'accéder à l'interface et de configurer la clé ??

Que se passe-t-il quand tu utilises le CD ?


----------



## letkarl (16 Novembre 2014)

Hélas, l'ordinateur que j'essaie de réparer est chez une amie.

Je vais y retourner bientôt pour voir une fois de plus quel peut être le problème.

merci de votre aide!


----------



## letkarl (19 Novembre 2014)

Modele du Mac: os X version 10.5.8


----------



## letkarl (20 Novembre 2014)

Bon, j'ai réussi.  Il fallait aller dans la configuration réseau dans "Blue tooth" et ainsi entrer le nom du réseau et le mot de passe.

Merci de votre aide,  ça marche enfin!


----------

